# Focus ST Orange 2 Day Detail!



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

As it was a nice weekend I decided to do a full detail on the ST. Also I saw my old VXR in town and forgot how shiny it looked after polishing it  lol So excuse to do the ST 

Products:
i4Detailing Alloy Brite
Menz 3.02 Polish
3M Yellow Polishing Pads
Makita 9227 Rotary Machine Polisher
Valet Pro Snow Foam
Einzett ****pit Premium
Rain-X
White Spirit
Black WOW
Megs Clay
DODO Born To Be Mild Shampoo
DODO Orange Crush Wax

*Ok here we go. Day1:

Before: Not that dirty, washed last week.*

















































*
Quick clean of the windows to apply rain-x*


















*Then it was snow foam time 
*

















*Rain-X doing its job :thumb:*









*After a quick clean, clay and de tar with white spirit left me with this:*










































*Wheels Done with i4Detailing Brite Wheels:*


















*Door Shuts Next:

Before:*

















*After:*


























































*Boot:
Before:*










































*After:*


































*Interior Next - Hovered and plastics wiped over with Einzett ****pit Premium:

Before:*

























*Pedals & Floor cover:*

























*After:*










































































































*Day 1 complete! :thumb:

Day 2 - The Polishing Using the Zenith Method:

Paint Condition - A bit dull:*










*Swirls!*









































*Taped up:*









*Exhaust done:*









*Bonnet done with Menz 3.02 on 3M yellow pad and also Lake Country Orange fine cut pad

50:50*

















*Something on the paint:*









*Gone:*









*Lights done:*









*Quick check under lights: :thumb:*









*Round the car I go, all done, lots of dust:*


















*A quick wash and then time to apply DODO Orange Crush by hand:*


















*All done, heres the afters :thumb:
*

















































*Not a mark in sight:*



































































*
Wheels done and tyres dressed with Black WOW:*




























































































Taken today in the sun:










































Thanks for reading, hope you like :thumb:

P.S Thanks to Gaz for the polish & pad advice and to The Hitman for the polishing tips :thumb:

To Change:

Al grey plastics including rear diffuser & grilles going to be painted gloss back
New facelift black lights coming this week (arrived)

Finally fitted some facelift gloss black lights, much better than chrome.

Before:



















During:


















After:










Much meaner I reckon, all for £180 on ebay :thumb:

Trist


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Very Nice, I always liked the look of Zymol Glasur on mine.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice work man - I need to get some of this Glasur


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice, looks nice and glossy now, well done.


----------



## the hitman (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking awesome mate well worth the 2 days work you put in :thumb:

glad I could help even though other side of the country :lol:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work looks great:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work mate, looks fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work and nice car.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks amazing, I use Glasur on my cars, doubt it would add anything the clear coat looks naturally glossy and dodo enhances this. 

If you want more gloss, just use a glaze and that would save you a wad of cash on a product which might not add anything.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers 

Glasur is one of my fav waxes. If you search my previous Showroom posts you'll see. Every car I've owned had Glasur used on them. Pot ran out on the VXR, so decided to try something different with the ST 

And thanks everyone for your comments :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks superb Trist, like the diffuser too...hmm, got me thinking.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers Chris.

My Diffuser fitting how to is on the ST forum  :thumb: Also the facelift LED rear light install  Diffuser coming off soon to paint it gloss black, cant wait, should finish it off a treat


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work chap :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work.... the car looks stunning!


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

as said already mate... alot of work has gone in to it as it look's stunning mate.:thumb:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

looking smooth now, good work, i much prefer this shape to the horrid facelift ford did


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks awesome mate, really is a colour that comes up well when clean.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Is it just me or you should use Black WOW on tyres?!

The rest looks very good :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks awesome:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

good work buddy

i do like these cars


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work there and great photography too.

Russ


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top detail, after pics look spot on:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work mate looks stunning now in that colour


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Some nice shots. Looks great against the grey background of the houses.

How do you find it compared to the VXR?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

toni said:


> Is it just me or you should use Black WOW on tyres?!


Yeah I didnt have proper tyre stuff, and I dont use Black WOW anymore so might as well not waste it. Looks good though and lasts just over 2 weeks :thumb:



CupraRcleanR said:


> Some nice shots. Looks great against the grey background of the houses.
> 
> How do you find it compared to the VXR?


Much prefer the ST. I do miss the interior build quality of the VXR though.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow....Re-arrange these words!

knees the looks bees flipping!

Great job mate.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning car! You have made the orange really pop! Shame that your wheels centres have tarished but apart from that the cars stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks great mate, even before you polished it didn't look in an espercially bad way which is always good. 

Looks mint now though mate.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Electric orange looks really good there mate.

The flake pop is cracking.

Get it lowered a touch and it will look tops!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks ace :thumb:

Just need to change the wheel center caps 

John


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep, going to order new ones now


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice, love the final shots and the beading :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks :thumb:

Some pics I've taken today in the sun :thumb:


















































Added them to the first page too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

trist - looks like the tyres are the wrong way round to me...

edit: ignore that, just looked again 
looks great :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

"You know, when you've been Tango'd!" 

Looks amazing m8, top work.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks fantastic


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Very nice work there matey.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not much beats the EO imo  apart from UG of course

top work mate


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

lovely!! looks mint that... only thing that could improve it is applying some dressing to the bit around the exhausts so it looks more black! the paint is immaculate looking in the pics though :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

big ben said:


> lovely!! looks mint that... only thing that could improve it is applying some dressing to the bit around the exhausts so it looks more black! the paint is immaculate looking in the pics though :thumb:


Cheers :thumb:

I have, but because of the colour of the plastic it doesn't really make much difference  It's a dark grey colour. Hence the reason I'm going to spray the grey bits gloss black next weekend probably :thumb:



ianFRST said:


> not much beats the EO imo  apart from UG of course
> 
> top work mate


You want a swap? Go on you know you want to  :thumb: lol


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

oh didnt read that! will look loads better black wont it!!!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep totally agree :thumb:


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Stunning pics:thumb: best colour i think will look superb with gloss black diffuser etc lots of cars seem to be going down this route. Nice Work:argie:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice , next on your to do list - paint rusty calipers !

I only noticed cause i just spent 2 days painting mine !


----------



## the hitman (Oct 14, 2009)

Trist said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> Some pics I've taken today in the sun :thumb:
> 
> ...


Looks better in the sun mate


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

an amazing detail,such a first class result and some great pics capturing the fine work too


----------



## ziou (Jul 12, 2007)

Very nice color !


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks great mate,

Reading that and looking at the pictures, has really made me miss mine :-(


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking good mate...How come Rain X was applied before foaming?  Or am I being thick 

Rob


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Proper stunning job. Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

trebor127 said:


> Looking good mate...How come Rain X was applied before foaming?  Or am I being thick
> 
> Rob


Its just my method, I wash the windows first, then apply rain x. Then wipe rain-x off and then foam and wash the car. I find sometimes I let some rain x drip on the bodywork, so I find it easier to do the windows first and then clean the whole car.



Ian 20VT said:


> Looks great mate,
> 
> Reading that and looking at the pictures, has really made me miss mine :-(


Sorry  :thumb:

Been modding the ST again today, fitted some facelift gloss black lights, much better than chrome.

Before:



















During:


















After:










Much meaner I reckon, all for £180 on ebay :thumb:


----------



## the hitman (Oct 14, 2009)

Trist said:


> Its just my method, I wash the windows first, then apply rain x. Then wipe rain-x off and then foam and wash the car. I find sometimes I let some rain x drip on the bodywork, so I find it easier to do the windows first and then clean the whole car.
> 
> Sorry  :thumb:
> 
> ...


Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahh oki dokey mate.. Thanks for the reply. How do you find the rain x performs? 

Rob

P.S. The new black lights look spot on!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice detail, car looks very nice.

The darkened headlights do look better than the chromed ones, especially on a sporty models.

Chris.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Excellent work Trist, car looks wicked :thumb: 

Weather doesnt look as good in the latest pics though mate, another little upgrade done though


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome detail on an awesome car  I cant wait to put the facelift defuser on mine


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

good job there, the orange looks nice and vibrant!! I didnt realise that you could use white spirit on tar - is this totally safe?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

st170 dan said:


> good job there, the orange looks nice and vibrant!! I didnt realise that you could use white spirit on tar - is this totally safe?


I've been using it on all my cars, as long as you wash it off you'll be ok 



trebor127 said:


> Ahh oki dokey mate.. Thanks for the reply. How do you find the rain x performs?
> 
> Rob
> 
> P.S. The new black lights look spot on!!


Thanks

I like Rain-X, tend to use it on the side and rear windows, and aquapel on the front. Both lasts a long time. Makes driving on wet motorways easy


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Great results, always loved focus st's


----------



## supramatt (Aug 11, 2006)

love this colour looks stunning to great job you done there mate


----------

